# FU strugglin



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I've been in the belly of the beast for awhile here Nick,,, you got anything to say for the gators.......

Are we both looking at 2 seeds??????

I think UNC still has a #1, but 3 embarrasing losses in a row,,,,what is that????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...not impressive at all.

A baby-less LSU thumping and a loss to the Vols...if it was football, I'd be on a bender. Now, just peeved. But it's a set-up, UF will make the run like last year. Sandbaggin' it.


----------

